# Schutzhund Clubs In NJ



## Kristin Jakubczak (Jan 17, 2011)

My Friend and I are currently look for a club in NJ. I've been emailing a few people, but haven't been getting any responses. If anyone knows of a club that is looking for two new members, can you please give me some information on the club? Like membership fees, when/where the club meets, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey Kristin, 
I know of several, depending on what exactly is most important to you (proximity to where you live, more intensive training, etc etc). Instead of listing them all here feel free to shoot me a PM or email and I'd be happy to give you a few names you could contact.


----------



## Stryker Yote (Feb 25, 2011)

I've been looking as well. Anyone?


----------



## Kristin Jakubczak (Jan 17, 2011)

Dave, I sent you a PM.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Where you people located?


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Have you contacted T Floyd, Carlos Rojas or Jim Hill? I know folks who train with Jim Hill (I think in Pa tho). I know both T and Carlos train actively, but dont know if they have clubs they work with or just give lessons.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Jim does train in PA, not too far from NJ though.. Not sure if T has an actual "club" either but he definitely has clients who he mentors. Carlos is TD of the Alpha K9 Sch Club and I believe he had openings last time I was in contact with him (one of the names I gave Kristin). He's right by Six Flags.


----------



## Kristin Jakubczak (Jan 17, 2011)

Harry Keely said:


> Where you people located?



I'm in central NJ, Middlesex County.



Jennifer Michelson said:


> Have you contacted T Floyd, Carlos Rojas or Jim Hill? I know folks who train with Jim Hill (I think in Pa tho). I know both T and Carlos train actively, but dont know if they have clubs they work with or just give lessons.


I emailed Carlos a long time ago, but he never emailed me back. I'll look into Jim Hill. 

Tomorrow I'm making some calls to different trainers so hopefully I'll have some luck!


----------



## Antonio Bernardy (Feb 21, 2011)

my club is 20 mins from philly,pa his name is brian hendricks! Pm me for further details if anybody is interested! Its nj I just cant remember name of the town hence the philly reference


----------

